
Calculus Is So Last Century - enitihas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/calculus-is-so-last-century-1457132991
======
arcanus
The article paints a false dichotomy between teaching calculus and
statistics/heuristics/linear algebra.

In reality, it is increasingly important to have exposure to all these fields.

